# Advice on a cage



## adventurerat (Nov 30, 2013)

Hello Everyone,
I'm new to rat forum, but not to rats. I've had rats in the past and am now thinking about becoming a rat mommy once again. I found this cage on Amazon and was wondering if anyone has had experience with this cage or knows anything about it. 

What do you think, good cage? 


http://www.amazon.ca/Prevue-Pet-Pro...UTF8&colid=Y3T2EJOH52FJ&coliid=I16AH4JV7BENVS


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I think you could probably get a better one for that price (assuming cad is similar to usd?). Rats need shelves and vertical space and I didn't see any. Ground space is nice for a wheel and houses but it isn't that important overall. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## adventurerat (Nov 30, 2013)

yeah, my last cage had more shelving but it wasn't quite as big. The problem here in Canada with owning rats is that our major pet store doesn't really sell cages that are suitable for rats. Online is the only real option.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

http://www.amazon.ca/Ware-Chew-Proof-Level-Critter/dp/B003SZUW0W/ref=sr_1_12?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1385922391&sr=1-12&keywords=rat+cage

that could hold 2-3 rats.


----------



## adventurerat (Nov 30, 2013)

okay, I'll look more at shelving...thanks for the find!


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

What I did is I took starter cages and just shoved them together and what not if your interested ill take a pic to show you but I had looked at local yard sales etc for cheap finds

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

There's still a sale on the rat manor. It can hold 2-3 rats. 

http://www.petco.com/product/106171/Petco-Rat-Manor-Habitat.aspx?Ntt=rat%20manor&OneResultRedirect=1


----------



## adventurerat (Nov 30, 2013)

batman- that could be a good idea, I don't how handy I really am but I could look at doing that. Do you have a pic?

Phantom- Petco doesn't ship to Canada


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

I can get one when I come back from vacation right now I'm with family and the rats are at their semi winter home for now lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Yeah... I was on the fence about what cage too... The rat manor being on sale for $50 US and with free shipping made my mind up. I don't know what the price is in Canada, but it would be worth looking up.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

You will be pleased with the Rat Manor. I have one and it's great.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I still have my old rat manor. It holds up really well, and everything is made out of metal. I would give it to you, but my brother's sugar glider has already claimed it. D=


----------



## adventurerat (Nov 30, 2013)

I would love a rat manor. I've seen lots of good reviews of them and they look easy to accessorize. My last cage was sort of like the rat manor but, on the cheaper quality side and not as big as it probably should have been. The thing is I live in Ontario, Canada and petco ONLY ships to the U.S  as it is a petco product I don't know any way to be able to get one shipped one here.


----------

